# 600 SPEEDLITE OFF-CAMERA SETUP



## BeautifulLens (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi, I have a 60D and just bought a 600ex-rt speedlite. I've (finally  ) worked out how to use it off camera as an optical slave to the pop-up flash as master. BUT I really want to be able to use it off camera WITHOUT firing the pop-up on the 60D. Is this possible?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 1, 2015)

You can buy the st-e3-rt trigger, another 600RT or the yn-e3-rt transmitter and you will be able to fire the speedlite off camera with radio. No pop-up needed.


----------



## BeautifulLens (Jun 1, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> You can buy the st-e3-rt trigger, another 600RT or the yn-e3-rt transmitter and you will be able to fire the speedlite off camera with radio. No pop-up needed.



Damn! I was worried that was the answer!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 1, 2015)

If the question is 'can the exposure not include a meaningful amount of light from the popup?' the answer is yes. Page 141 of the manual.

The caveat is that the controller aspect of the popup might be visible sometimes, obviously with optical triggering the popup must emit some light to tell the flashes what to do. So if the question is 'can I have remote control via the popup and it not emit any light prior to or during the exposure?' The answer is no.


----------



## BeautifulLens (Jun 1, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> If the question is 'can the exposure not include a meaningful amount of light from the popup?' the answer is yes. Page 141 of the manual.



Hi @Privatebydesign! That's my question for sure! Thanks for clarifying it  

I'm okay with it emitting some light, and I want to bounce the 600ex so my goal is to minimise the flashed-look in final product. IYKWIM. And I'd love to not have to buy a transmitter! My manual only goes to page 121 before jumping to french! How does yours explain things on page 141?

Amber. x


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Amber,

Well the manual isn't very clear, as in, clear as mud!

I don't have a 60D in front of me but I believe when you go to the 'Flash control' option in the menu, first red tab on the left, when you click on 'Wireless function' you have four choices, choose 'Ext only' and I believe you are done (if not try the other options).

If this doesn't work then you do have the option to make the same basic thing happen via Groups, the popup will always be in Group A, so if you put your 600-EX-RT in Group B and lower the output of Group A either in flash M mode or in ETTLII via the 8:1 ratio thing, then you will get an almost meaningless output from the popup.

Hope his helps.

P.S. Here is a PDF of the manual that has way more than 121 pages and all in English 
http://ilef.ankara.edu.tr/wp-content/uploads/canon-eos60d_manual.pdf


----------

